# Crysis 2 erscheint ohne DirectX 11 Modus



## thysol (2. März 2011)

Laut Sweclockers.com wird Crysis 2 ohne DirectX 11 erscheinen. Dies hat Nvidia in einer Pressekonferenz bekannt begeben. Laut Nvidia soll DirectX 11 mit einem spaeteren Patch ins Spiel eingebunden werden. Wann genau dieser Patch erscheinen soll ist unklar. Das Spiel wird vorerst nur in DirectX 9 ausgeliefert.

Quellen:
Google Translate
Crysis 2 PC multiplayer demo now available - TechSpot

Der Leak den es vor ein paar Wochen gab hat wahrscheinlich bereits max. Grafik in DirectX 9.
Ich finde das eine Sauerei. Crytek hat sein Wort nicht gehalten und wird uns wahrscheinlich Konsolenbrei liefern.


----------



## Chrismettal (2. März 2011)

Ohmann 
Wurde es nicht erst kürzlich als bestätigtes directx11 spiel angepriesen ? 
oke ich habe keine dx11 karte, aber dafür das es so angepriesen wurde sollte crytek das auch liefern 
ausserdem mag ich sowieso nicht das sich die egoshooter mitlerweile nach den konsolen richten müssen -.-


----------



## totovo (2. März 2011)

ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Crysis *1(!!!)* Grafikreferenz bleibt...


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Solange Crysis 2 nur DX9 Konsolencrap bleibt, wirds wohl so sein...


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. März 2011)

Son Müll... da freut man sich auf nen geilen neuen Shooter und was kommt? Ein Konsolenshooter mit Müllgrafik... So habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt....


----------



## butter_milch (2. März 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Crysis *1(!!!)* Grafikreferenz bleibt...


 
Bleibt es. Da wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch DX11 nichts ändern.

Crysis 2 hat Potential. Aber mit dem Vorgänger kann es im Gesamtbild eher nicht mithalten. Die Blur-Effekte verwischen das Bild so sehr, dass man glatt das Kotzen bekommt. Ich verstehe nicht, welcher Idiot auf die Idee kam sie nicht optional zu machen (zumindest in der Demo).

Ohne diese sieht es gut aus.



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Son Müll... da freut man sich auf nen geilen neuen Shooter und was kommt? Ein Konsolenshooter mit Müllgrafik... So habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt....



Crysis 2 sieht besser aus als jeder aktueller Shooter. In manchen Bereichen ist es dem Vorgänger sogar überlegen (wenn auch nicht allen, wie man das erwarten könnte). Hier von Müll zu reden ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## widder0815 (2. März 2011)

Na klasse ... mit einen Patch kann man dann sowieso nicht allzuviel rausreissen 
Danke Crytek ihr Veräter


----------



## rAveN_13 (2. März 2011)

Was noobvidia und schysstek noch nicht wissen, es wird als DLC Paket angeboten für 10€ 

Kauft die Budget Version in zwei Jahren oder so dann habt ihrs komplett und das P/L stimmt


----------



## Low (2. März 2011)

rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Was noobvidia und schysstek noch nicht wissen, es wird als DLC Paket angeboten für 10€


 
Ja das kam mir (leider) auch zuerst in den Sinn.


----------



## Chrismettal (2. März 2011)

Ich hoffe stark das die grafik noch besser wird , es heisst ja die demo und beta sei in der gafik beschnitten
aber dafür läuft das spiel auf meiner 9800gt auf hardcore extrem flüssig! *_*
also die Demo, nicht die beta ^^


----------



## totovo (2. März 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Bleibt es. Da wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch DX11 nichts ändern.
> 
> Crysis 2 hat Potential. Aber mit dem Vorgänger kann es im Gesamtbild eher nicht mithalten. Die Blur-Effekte verwischen das Bild so sehr, dass man glatt das Kotzen bekommt. Ich verstehe nicht, welcher Idiot auf die Idee kam sie nicht optional zu machen (zumindest in der Demo).
> 
> Ohne diese sieht es gut aus.



Ich verstehe nicht, warum man hier nicht die Cryengine 1 genommen hat, dx11, bessere Texturen usw. implementiert und ein Grafischen Kracher abliefert...


----------



## KOF328 (2. März 2011)

crysis2 wurde so gehypt und schon knapp 1 monat vor release merken dann alle was das für ein müll ist  man kann nur auf usermods hoffen


----------



## Black Goblin (2. März 2011)

Oh Mann was ist das denn für ein Mist!!    DX9 - WTF???

Crysis1 hatte DX10, somit ist der Titel von 2007 technologisch moderner als Crysis2.

Epic Fail, Crytek 

Und ich Vollideot kauf mich extra noch ne GTX570 ....


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. März 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Bleibt es. Da wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch DX11 nichts ändern.
> 
> Crysis 2 hat Potential. Aber mit dem Vorgänger kann es im Gesamtbild eher nicht mithalten. Die Blur-Effekte verwischen das Bild so sehr, dass man glatt das Kotzen bekommt. Ich verstehe nicht, welcher Idiot auf die Idee kam sie nicht optional zu machen (zumindest in der Demo).
> 
> ...



Müll war bezogen auf die Erwartungen/Versprechen... Im Vergleich zu Crysis 1 oder Warhead sieht das schon besser aus aber Versprochen wurde mehr... Mit den "Matschtexturen" komme ich erst garnicht...


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2011)

Wie hier alle völlig ausrasten?!  Wartet doch erstmal das Endprodukt ab! Unglaublich! Als ob das Spiel ein VÖLLIGER OPTIK-FAIL wird, nur weil DX11 fehlt! Ich glaube es hackt! 

Klar ist es ärgerlich, mir geht das ewige Hin und Her auch auf die Ketten, aber DER-maßen zu polemisieren und das Game auf so üble Art und Weise vorzuverurteilen halte ich einfach für unfair und - sorry - SOWAS VON BESCHEUERT!  Schämt euch, echt.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2011)

Crysis 2 wird eine Konsolen Portierung, war also zu erwarten das aus DX11 nichts wird.
Man versucht mit minimalen Aufwand, maximalen Gewinn zu erzielen was auch nicht verwerflich ist. Solange das Game gut wird und Optisch was hermacht, kann es auch DX8 sein.

@Black Goblin

Sorry aber wer sich wegen einem Spiel eine neue Grafikkarte kauft, der ist dumm. Ist zwar drastisch ausgedrückt, aber ich steh zu meiner Meinung.

@totovo

Weil Crysis 2 auch für Konsolen kommt, und Crytek wird wohl kaum 2 Versionen Programmieren.


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. März 2011)

Seien wir doch Ehrlich !!!!

EA sagt was gemacht wird, da wird Crytek garnicht mal soviel zu sagen haben.
Die Dicken Gewinne machen die Publisher und nicht die Entwickler , und EA will mit den Konsolen Kohle machen.
Da wird sich nie mehr was drann ändern


----------



## thysol (2. März 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Wie hier alle völlig ausrasten?!  Wartet doch erstmal das Endprodukt ab! Unglaublich! Als ob das Spiel ein VÖLLIGER OPTIK-FAIL wird, nur weil DX11 fehlt! Ich glaube es hackt!
> 
> Klar ist es ärgerlich, mir geht das ewige Hin und Her auch auf die Ketten, aber DER-maßen zu polemisieren und das Game auf so üble Art und Weise vorzuverurteilen halte ich einfach für unfair und - sorry - SOWAS VON BESCHEUERT!  Schämt euch, echt.


 
Hallo? Hast du dir schon die Screens der Demo angekuckt? Die Grafik ist auf COD Niveau. Meinst du wirklich das echte Game wird "soviel" besser aussehen? Crytek hatte eine riesen Klappe vorher und dann nur eine Konsolen abklatsche. Da hat mann Grund wuetend zu sein, und nein, ich schaeme mich nicht. Crytek sollte sich schaemen.


----------



## Dennisth (2. März 2011)

Tja daran sieht man mal, was passiert, wenn man ein Spiel total überhypt 

Ich für meinen Teil finde ja, dass Crysis 2 ein Konsolenport ist und die ganzen Aussagen von Crytek, dass auf dem PC bessere Grafik kommt usw. nur Marketing ist. Man merkt echt, dass die Beta/Demo auf dem selben Stand der Dinge sind und das DX11 per Patch "nachgereicht" werden ist ja toll nur was bringt mir das, wenn ich dann DX11 mit den selben Texturen usw. habe oder denkt ihr, dass der Patch 4 GB groß ist?

Es wird eh alles auf den Beta-Leak geschoben und dann gibts noch die bösen bösen Raubkopierer. 

Habt ihr euch mal gefragt , warum die "Grafik-Einstellungen" in der Demo nur aus 3 Punkten bestanden? Richtig, weil es ein Konsolenport ist und nicht wie Crysis 1 PC-only. 

Klar es hoffen jetzt alle, dass die Vollversion besser ist aber realistisch betrachtet kann man es vergessen und Crytek wird bestimmt nicht sagen: Liebe PC-Comunity Crysis 2 ist ein Konsolenport und eure tollen neuen Grafikkarten lachen sich bei Crysis 2 einen ab.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## DC1984 (2. März 2011)

Wo bitte gehts zum Thread: "Wir kaufen Crysis 2 erst wenn der DX11 Patch draußen ist!" ?
Ich bin echt enttäuscht!


----------



## Black Goblin (2. März 2011)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sorry aber wer sich wegen einem Spiel eine neue Grafikkarte kauft, der ist dumm. Ist zwar drastisch ausgedrückt, aber ich steh zu meiner Meinung.



No Problem. 

Ich hatte ja zuerst angenommen daß Crysis2 in etwa das Niveau wie der 3D-Mark 11 haben würde und da ist ne 460er einfach ein bischen schwach auf der Brust. und so ein FPS Desaster wie bie Crysis1 wollte ich umbedingt vermeiden. Naja, hab ja noch Umtaschrecht 

Für mich ist Crysis halt ein Spielbarer Benckmark, wenn ich einfach nur nen guten Shooter spielen wollte würd ich mich auf Homefront stürzen und nicht auf Crysis.


----------



## Rabi (2. März 2011)

Black Goblin schrieb:


> Oh Mann was ist das denn für ein Mist!!    DX9 - WTF???
> 
> Crysis1 hatte DX10, somit ist der Titel von 2007 technologisch moderner als Crysis2.
> 
> ...


 
Kommt davon, wenn man sich eine teure Karte, nur für ein Spiel kauft.

Ich werde mir Crysis wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht kaufen, aber finde es trotzdem eine Frechheit. Sicher wird es auch so unheimlich gut aussehen, aber als Fan würde mir beschissen vorkommen, vor allem wenn das später mal als DLC...ähn Patch nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2011)

Die Version die im Netz kursiert hat doch gezeigt wie das Game aussieht.
Das ein halbgares Game released wird, ist doch EA like. Die machen das seit Jahren schon so und machen trotzdem richtig Kohle. Und warum ist das so, richtig weil es sehr viele Sorry dumme Menschen gibt.


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. März 2011)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Wo bitte gehts zum Thread: "Wir kaufen Crysis 2 erst wenn der DX11 Patch draußen ist!" ?
> Ich bin echt enttäuscht!


 
Oder wohl eher , wo bitte ist der Thread : Wird gekauft wenns inne Pyramide ist


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2011)

Jetzt dreht mal nicht gleich durch. Möglicherweise wird der DX11-Patch ja schon 1 Woche nach Release zu Verfügung gestellt, oder vielleicht wird es auch ein Day-One-Patch. Sie schaffen es eben nicht mehr vor dem Presswerk. Ich fände es nur schlimm, wenn DX11 komplett über Board wäre.


----------



## thysol (2. März 2011)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Version die im Netz kursiert hat doch gezeigt wie das Game aussieht.
> Das ein halbgares Game released wird, ist doch EA like. Die machen das seit Jahren schon so und machen trotzdem richtig Kohle. Und warum ist das so, richtig weil es sehr viele Sorry dumme Menschen gibt.


 
Jeder darf kaufen was er will und muss sich nicht als dummer Mensch beschimpfen lassen.


----------



## Dennisth (2. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Jetzt dreht mal nicht gleich durch. Möglicherweise wird der DX11-Patch ja schon 1 Woche nach Release zu Verfügung gestellt, oder vielleicht wird es auch ein Day-One-Patch. Sie schaffen es eben nicht mehr vor dem Presswerk. Ich fände es nur schlimm, wenn DX11 komplett über Board wäre.


 
Ist ja schön für den DX11 "Patch" aber einer mit einer DX11-fähigen exe und einer DX11-dll bringt noch immer kein volles DX11. Dafür müssen die Texturen stimmen (was sie nicht tun) und außerdem kann weder die xbox noch die PS3 DX11 also wirds eh kein Grafikburner. Wer noch ernsthaft glaubt, dass Crysis 2 die Latte für Grafik höher legt sollte aufwachen und nachdenken was EA alles verbockt hat (siehe C&C 4)

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Progs-ID (2. März 2011)

Oh man! Epic Fail sage ich da nur!  

Was würde die Konsolengemeinde aufschreien, wenn Crysis nur noch für den PC entwickelt würde.
Was wäre ich froh, wenn es so wäre. Mir fehlen so langsam die PC-Only-Titel. Was waren das für Zeiten, vor 10-15 Jahren.   
Mir kommt keine Konsole, außer vielleicht die Wii, ins Haus. 

@ rAveN_13:
Letztendlich wird es so sein.  
Oder wir warten ein paar Monate beziehungsweise Jahre bis wieder einer von den Cracks einen Mod raushaut.





Spoiler



Vielleicht will man uns aber auch nur verarschen.


----------



## thysol (2. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Jetzt dreht mal nicht gleich durch. Möglicherweise wird der DX11-Patch ja schon 1 Woche nach Release zu Verfügung gestellt, oder vielleicht wird es auch ein Day-One-Patch. Sie schaffen es eben nicht mehr vor dem Presswerk. Ich fände es nur schlimm, wenn DX11 komplett über Board wäre.


 
Meinst du etwa DX11 bessert die Matsch Texturen?

Am besten waere es noch wenn die mit DX11 Tesselation einfuehren. Dann sind die Matsch Texturen auch noch verzerrt.


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2011)

Ihr seit einfach mit falschen Vorstellungen an die Sache ran gegangen. Es war doch von Anfang an klar das diese Crossplattform-Entwicklung ihre Spuren hinterlassen würde. Mir macht Crysis aber auch so Spass, und es ist ja nicht so das C2 ein schlecht aussehendes Spiel wird. 
ich freu mich trotzdem drauf.


----------



## thysol (2. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ihr seit einfach mit falschen Vorstellungen an die Sache ran gegangen. Es war doch von Anfang an klar das diese Crossplattform-Entwicklung ihre Spuren hinterlassen würde. Mir macht Crysis aber auch so Spass, und es ist ja nicht so das C2 ein schlecht aussehendes Spiel wird.
> ich freu mich trotzdem drauf.


 
Vom Gameplay sieht das Game fuer mich aber nach einem schlechten Call of Duty Klon aus, mal abgesehen vom Nanosuit.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

LOL! Und ich erinnere noch gut an das Geflenne von Crytek nach dem Leak von wegen: "Zockt das nicht. Der Leak is kein DX11 und Texturen fehlen. Die Originalversion bringe wir in DX11. Euch entgeht was. " Hab ich damals schon nicht geglaubt.  Das war die Spielegrafik. 

Ich finds ein bissel arm. Is mir erstma relativ egal, obs DX11 is, oder nicht. Nur dann soll man halt so ehrlich sein und von anfang an mit offenen Karten spielen. Hätte ich vorbestellt, würd ich erst ma stornieren und die Tests abwarten.


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> ... mal abgesehen vom Nanosuit.



Gerade dieser peppelt den MP aber richtig auf.
Hätte man jetzt noch größere Maps, Panzer und Helis wäre es der perfekte MP-Titel. Schade das man sich auf Infantry speziallisiert hat. 

Bin mal gespannt was die anderen 4 MP-Modis mit sich bringen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. März 2011)

Stimmt schon das C2 ein CoD Klon ist (aber nur fast...) Ich zocks trotzdem^^ Nur das Konsolengameplay ist nicht so das wahre...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. März 2011)

OK, die Befürchtung hat sich bewahrheitet: "Der PC ist die Lead-Plattform bei der Entwicklung" war doch nur nichts als reiner Marketing-Bullshit von Crytek.


Nach dem Spielen der Demo schoss mir auch direkt der Gedanke "Konsolenportierung" durchs Kleinhirn, und wie man am fehlenden DX11 nun sieht kann ich mich hier wohl bestätigt fühlen .... aufgesetztes DX11 auf eine Konsolenportierung ftw. -.-'


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

Black Goblin schrieb:


> Oh Mann was ist das denn für ein Mist!!    DX9 - WTF???
> 
> Crysis1 hatte DX10, somit ist der Titel von 2007 technologisch moderner als Crysis2.
> 
> ...


 

SOrry, ich musste kurz lachen. Muuhaaaa! 

Wirklich sorry, dass ich lachen musste, aber es gab doch genug Beispiele dafür, dass man erst ma die Tests der Spiele abwarten sollte, bevor man das Spiel vorbestellt. 

Sich auf Verdacht gleich noch ne neue Graka zu kaufen ist doch irgendwie etwas naiv. Und du bist ja nicht der Einzige. Hab ich nicht auch von einem gelesen, der sich extra wegen C2 zwei 580 bestellt hat? 

Jungejungejunge.  Würd ich mir in den Hintern beisen. Aber es kommen ja genug andere "Perlen" im März raus. Vielleicht auch was, dass die neue Hardware unterstützt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Laut Sweclockers.com wird Crysis 2 ohne DirectX 11 erscheinen. Dies hat Nvidia in einer Pressekonferenz bekannt begeben. Laut Nvidia soll DirectX 11 mit einem spaeteren Patch ins Spiel eingebunden werden. Wann genau dieser Patch erscheinen soll ist unklar. Das Spiel wird vorerst nur in DirectX 9 ausgeliefert.



Hahaha, ich lach mich tot. 
Konsolenportierung eben, was anders hab ich schon gar nicht mehr erwartet. 
Das Menü wird sicher auch Konsolentouch habe, wie alles andere auch.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2011)

Nun ja. Was habt ihr erwartet??? War ja irgendwie abzusehen, da es ja auch auf den Konsolen laufen muss!
Dafür kann ich das Game auch mit einer alterwürdigen 8800GT(X) zocken Ich freu mich deswegen umso mehr auf RAGE

Gruß


----------



## Chrismettal (2. März 2011)

Also ihr übertreibt ein wenig  ich finde die grafik ist nun wirklich nicht schlecht ?  dafür läuft es hundert mal flüssiger als crysis 1 (9800gt bei mir auf einstellung hardcore 40fps durchschnitt )
Das es eine Konsolenportierung ist nervt mich selber ja auch 
aber dashier ist keine konsole vs pc diskussion


----------



## salamandabiko (2. März 2011)

Hallo,

hab gerade die letzten 4 Seiten schnell durchgelesen.  Crysis 2 wird ohne DX11-Funktionen in den Handel kommen? Das ist sehr schade, denn dadurch kann meine HD 6950 nicht ihre volle Power einsetzen... 

Glaubt ihr, dass das Spiel auf meinem i5 2500k, 4 GB und HD 6950 flüssig läuft?

Gruß... Epic fail, Crytek! Wir sind enttäuscht...

BTW: Zum Glück habe ich vor kurzem Crysis Warhead für 10€ bestellt, kommt in 1-2 Tagen zu mir nach Hause... denk 10€ für Crysis Warhead ist besser als 60€ für Crysis 2...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man hier nicht die Cryengine 1 genommen hat, dx11, bessere Texturen usw. implementiert und ein Grafischen Kracher abliefert...


 
Weil Crysis2 in erster Linie über Konsolen Geld umsetzen soll und dafür ist die Cryengine3 ausgerichtet/ besser geeignet. Außerdem trägt der PC-Markt wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich die Mehrkosten für dx11, schärfere Texturen, aufwendigere Begrünung etc..

Bin gerade spontan am überlegen, was wäre wenn: Es eine PC-Version für 50 € mit Konsolengrafik geben würde und/ oder eine Version mit aktueller PC-Grafik für 60-70 €   

Naja, sieht man von ein paar Ausnahmen ab(die, so wird gemunkelt, u.a. auch auf NVdia-/ ATI Unterstützung basieren), geht´s grafisch erst mir der NextGeneration so richtig weiter.


----------



## joel3214 (2. März 2011)

Damit wird wohl BF3 die neue Referenz. 
Kann ich gut mit leben


----------



## XaserVI (2. März 2011)

Hoffentlich wirds wenigstens als Patch nachgeliefert oder ist das auch nur eine leere Versprechung


----------



## Stricherstrich (2. März 2011)

WAS? Das soll doch wohle ein Scherz sein!


----------



## Infin1ty (2. März 2011)

Arm was Crytek / EA besser gesagt da abzieht. Die wollen keine guten Spiele mehr rausbringen sondern
nur schnelles Geld machen.  Das DX11 bei Crysis fehlt und die Grafik Müll
ist ist nur ein Beispiel dafür.

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall nur dann kaufen, wenn der SP überragend ist. (Was ich nicht erwarte)


----------



## SaKuL (2. März 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Arm was Crytek / EA besser gesagt da abzieht. Die wollen keine guten Spiele mehr rausbringen sondern
> nur schnelles Geld machen.  Das DX11 bei Crysis fehlt und die Grafik Müll
> ist ist nur ein Beispiel dafür.
> 
> Ich werde es auf jeden Fall nur dann kaufen, wenn der SP überragend ist. (Was ich nicht erwarte)



Das ist wirklich arm. Aber EA gilt für mich sowieso als einer der größten Geldhaie -.-


----------



## salamandabiko (2. März 2011)

Crysis 2 ist für mich erstmal kein Thema. Erst wenn Crysis DX11-Funktionen bietet und/oder für 10€ bei den "EA-Klassikern" liegt wird es für mich interessant.


----------



## riedochs (2. März 2011)

Leute, wartet das finale Spiel doch erst einmal ab. Rage von ID wird wohl auch nur DX9 sein und das was man bisher gesehen hat wird es die Grafikreferenz der nächsten Jahre. Ansonsten werden Gamestar & Co das Spiel schon ausführlich testen wenn es released ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

XaserVI schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirds wenigstens als Patch nachgeliefert oder ist das auch nur eine leere Versprechung


 
Das kommt als DLC, kostet 15€ extra.


----------



## zøtac (2. März 2011)

Als hätt ich noch einen Grund gebraucht mir das Spiel nicht zu kaufen  
Na gut, jetzt gibts halt 9*7* Sachen die gegen das Spiel sprechen


----------



## darkhelfer03 (2. März 2011)

Toll da wurde gross DX11 angepriesen und es sind mittlerweile massig Grafikkarten im Handel unterwegs mit DX11 und dann erscheint nur eine Handvoll Spiele mit DX11 
Konsolen bremsen die Spieleentwicklung in Sachen Grafik ziemlich


----------



## JawMekEf (2. März 2011)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hier alle völlig ausrasten?!  Wartet doch erstmal das Endprodukt ab! Unglaublich! Als ob das Spiel ein VÖLLIGER OPTIK-FAIL wird, nur weil DX11 fehlt! Ich glaube es hackt!
> 
> Klar ist es ärgerlich, mir geht das ewige Hin und Her auch auf die Ketten, aber DER-maßen zu polemisieren und das Game auf so üble Art und Weise vorzuverurteilen halte ich einfach für unfair und - sorry - SOWAS VON BESCHEUERT!  Schämt euch, echt.



Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Rage von ID wird wohl auch nur DX9 sein und das was man bisher gesehen hat wird es die Grafikreferenz der nächsten Jahre.


 
Ja vielleicht Grafikreferenz für Konsole . Auf z.B.: den Screens kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr sehen und Bild 5 schießt den Vogel ab. Aber wir sind fern dem Thema, lassen wir das lieber


----------



## JawMekEf (2. März 2011)

salamandabiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab gerade die letzten 4 Seiten schnell durchgelesen.  Crysis 2 wird ohne DX11-Funktionen in den Handel kommen? Das ist sehr schade, denn dadurch kann meine HD 6950 nicht ihre volle Power einsetzen...
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall flüssig.


----------



## widder0815 (2. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> "ich hab einen 6 jahre alten Pc(E6700 und  8800gts) und ich will mein Sys für crysis2 aufrüsten ... was empfehlt  ihr mir zu kaufen ? 6970 ? gtx570 ? "



nein du Brauchst nicht aufrüsten , mit deinem sys kannst du Crysis2 auf anschlag zocken


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> "ich hab einen 6 jahre alten Pc(E6700 und 8800gts) und ich will mein Sys für crysis2 aufrüsten ... was empfehlt ihr mir zu kaufen ? 6970 ? gtx570 ? "


 

Ich würd die Hardware erst ma behalten und kucken wies damit läuft. Vielleicht besser als du denkst...


----------



## proxygyn (2. März 2011)

Das ist doch so egal, welche Technik hinter der gebotenen Grafik steckt. Wenn die für super Grafik kein DX11 brauchen dann kann uns das doch egal sein.

Im Gegenteil: Haben nicht alle gemeckert, weil Crysis 1 so hohe Anforderungen hatte? Jetzt reicht eine DX10 Karte und wieder meckern alle rum. Spieleentwickler möchte ich nicht sein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. März 2011)

Da kann ich dir nur recht geben, erst maulen alle rum und am Ende wirds eh gekauft. Ich werde Crysis2 so oder so kaufen, egal ob nun DX11 oder nicht.

Solange der Rest stimmt ist das egal


----------



## PEG96 (2. März 2011)

Bis der patch dann kommt vergehen wieder jahre, sollte für f1 2010 nicht auch schon ein dx11 patch dasein?
wenn das stimmt wäre das bitter, sehr bitter


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Der Patch kommt in 3 Jahren und heißt Crysis 3.


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Patch kommt in 3 Jahren und heißt Crysis 3.


 Oder Crysis Warhead II xD Muss eh noch kommen von der Story her...


----------



## Benie (2. März 2011)

Was sich hier alle so aufregen über die Crysis 2 Demo. Die Demo kostet nichts und was ist heutzutage noch kostenlos! Das ist doch heut schon ne Seltenheit das ne PC Demo zu einem neuen Spiel VORHER rauskommt.
Vor einigen Jahren gab es für jedes 2. PC Game ne Demo. Da konnte man wenigstens vorher selbst entscheiden ob ein Kauf lohnt oder nicht.
Heut kann man vernünftige Demos in 1 Monat an einer Hand abzählen. 

Somit kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob das Game sich lohnt zu kaufen oder nicht. 
Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## vitka93 (2. März 2011)

Der Werbeslogan zu Crysis 2 solte anstatt : " sei stark , sei schnell .... "  in " sei verärgert , sei entäuscht ... " 
oder anstatt " Maximum Armor " umbennant in " Maximum Fail "


----------



## sfc (2. März 2011)

Naja, die werden das wohl zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft haben. Besser per Patch als verbuggt zum Release. Kaufen werd ich es jetzt aber erstmal nicht. Konsolengrafik können die behalten.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

Nvidea kann erstmal viel labern, wenn der Tag lang ist. 

Ich kann von mir selbst nicht behaupten auf das Spiel zu warten. 

Aber solange die Spieleentwickler selbst nichts dazu sagen, sollte man sich absolut keinen Kopp machen. 

Jedoch: Sollte Crytek/EA im Sinn haben, Crysis 2 nach dem Release kostenpflichtig mit DX11 nachzurüsten, obwohl diese Fähigkeit eigentlich Bestandteil des Spiels sein müsste (Werbe-Argument!), dann und nur dann ist das wirklich ein Armutszeugnis.
Mehr noch, es wäre eigentlich, wenn man das genau betrachtet, Kundentäuschung...

Ist das ein kostenfreier Patch (egal ob First-Day oder nicht), sehe ich das noch als Bestandteil des Spiels an.

Sobald es Geld kostet, isses für mich ein Addon.

MfG


----------



## Genghis99 (3. März 2011)

Kann man viel zu sagen. Aber "Arm" reicht.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (3. März 2011)

Wie groß wird n son mächtiger DX11 Patch sein??? 

Is jetzt nVidia der Pressesprecher für Crysis 2??? nur noch Gaga


----------



## Sushimann (3. März 2011)

Schade das nun auch die guten deutschen Enwtickler lieber ein unfertiges Produkt rausbringen als auf gute deutsche Wertarbeit zu setzen. Auf Crysis2 würd ich auch noch 2 Monate länger warten wenns dafür komplett fertig wäre


----------



## Eiche (3. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Laut Sweclockers.com wird Crysis 2 ohne DirectX 11 erscheinen. Dies hat Nvidia in einer Pressekonferenz bekannt begeben. Laut Nvidia soll DirectX 11 mit einem spaeteren Patch ins Spiel eingebunden werden. Wann genau dieser Patch erscheinen soll ist unklar. Das Spiel wird vorerst nur in DirectX 9 ausgeliefert.
> 
> Quellen:
> Google Translate
> ...


 da hat crytek nie ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht Weis nicht was daran eine News wert ist....  und warum sich einige so anstellen


----------



## Soylent (3. März 2011)

ahahaha und vor ner Woche haben mich noch einige angeschnauzt, weil ich genau das vorhergesagt hab. Die Leak war schon die fertige Version, nur noch nicht Bugfrei.
Preorder ist hiermit gekündigt. Für ein Konsolenspiel zahl ich am PC keine 50€. Ich hoffe nur Crytek erleidet ordentliche finazielle Einbußen beim PC-Spiel. Die schieben das dann zwar auf Raubkopierer, aber soetwas abzuziehen ist echt das Allerletze. DX11 mit Patch, wo kommen wir denn da hin. Crysis 3 kommt dann ohne Waffen, die gibt's erst nen Monat später oder wie?!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (3. März 2011)

Ist doch klar warum Crytek Cysis2 ohne Directx11 am Anfang ausliefert, das Spiel läuft viel flüssiger.
Die diversen Zeitschriften und Online Tests werden dies gute Performance wohlwollend zur Kenntnis nehmen, und positiv erwähnen dass das Spiel Flüssig läuft.
Mit Directx11 am Anfang wären die Geschwindigkeitstests sicher erheblich schwächer ausgefallen was zur folge hätte das die Spieler das Spiel weniger oft kaufen weil nicht jeder ein HighEnd PC zu hause hat.


----------



## Eiche (3. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ist doch klar warum Crytek Cysis2 ohne Directx11 am Anfang ausliefert, das Spiel läuft viel flüssiger.
> Die diversen Zeitschriften und Online Tests werden dies gute Performance wohlwollend zur Kenntnis nehmen, und positiv erwähnen dass das Spiel Flüssig läuft.
> Mit Directx11 am Anfang wären die Geschwindigkeitstests sicher erheblich schwächer ausgefallen was zur folge hätte das die Spieler das Spiel weniger oft kaufen weil nicht jeder ein HighEnd PC zu hause hat.


 nur blöd das es genau andersherum ist... DX11 Steigert die Leistung durch optimierte renderpfade


----------



## Soylent (3. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ist doch klar warum Crytek Cysis2 ohne Directx11 am Anfang ausliefert, das Spiel läuft viel flüssiger.
> Die diversen Zeitschriften und Online Tests werden dies gute Performance wohlwollend zur Kenntnis nehmen, und positiv erwähnen dass das Spiel Flüssig läuft.
> Mit Directx11 am Anfang wären die Geschwindigkeitstests sicher erheblich schwächer ausgefallen was zur folge hätte das die Spieler das Spiel weniger oft kaufen weil nicht jeder ein HighEnd PC zu hause hat.


 
Jo, deswegen hat auch keiner Crysis 1, Metro 2033 und Co. gekauft.  Die Argumentation ist an sich noch hinfälliger, wenn man sich der Tatsache bewusst ist, das DX11 OPTIMIERT ist, dass heißt DX9/10 Shader und Co, laufen auf DX11 sogar besser. Du hast dir hier eine Ausrede gesucht, die vielleicht manche zufriedenstellen dürfte.
Ich konnte Crysis 1 auch auf meiner uralten Kiste mit ner 2900XT spielen, halt nicht auf vollen Details. Deswegen habe ich mir das damals aber trotzdem gekauft, wohl wissentlich, dass ich es nicht so spielen kann, wie ich will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. März 2011)

@EnsisMiliteS
Aber ist es nicht das gute am PC, dass man dort eigentlich immer etwas an den Einstellungen drehen kann? Und wenn es so tragisch wäre, dann gäbe es kein Crytek mehr.

Edit:
@Soylent
Geiles Bild


----------



## Kasjopaja (3. März 2011)

Also ich hab die Demo erst kürzlich angespielt. ICh fand aber die Grafik echt fad. So berauschend ist die nich gewesen. Nach dem was man so gehört hatte wahr es enttäuschend. Da wahr Warhead und Crysis besser. 
Ich denke nicht das dass Spiel nur in DX9 kommt. Denke min. DX10 wirds kommen. Ähnlich wie bei Crysis, eben auf Ultra mit DX10 oder so. 

Naja, der anreiz is es nicht mehr so da für so n game. Dafür freue ich mich mehr auf EVE - Walking Stations!!!


----------



## hfb (3. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> aber dashier ist keine konsole vs pc diskussion


 
Sorry, aber genau das ist es und soll es sein.
Crysis war einer der viel zu seltenen Gründe, sich einen potenten PC zu kaufen.
Und Crysis 2 sollte das wieder sein, schon nach dem ganzen Gelaber von Crytek.

Und auch wenn es abzusehen war, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Bin ernsthaft am Überlegen, mir das Spiel nicht legal zu besorgen, und sowas hab ich seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gemacht. 
Damit Crytek am Ende des Tages wieder einen Grund hat, den Patch nicht nachzuliefern und den Support verfrüht einzustellen.


----------



## craiziks (3. März 2011)

Echt totaler mist... Erst wird es in den himmel gelobt und nun? Billiger konsolenport.

BTW... wer hat noch lust auf crysis 1?
YouTube - Extreme Quality Mod v3.0.51 ( InGame , Amazonia River new TOD )


----------



## hfb (3. März 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Bis der patch dann kommt vergehen wieder jahre, sollte für f1 2010 nicht auch schon ein dx11 patch dasein?
> wenn das stimmt wäre das bitter, sehr bitter


 
Äh, der DX11-Patch für F1 ist doch schon ewig da.
Hast du das verschlafen?


----------



## Genghis99 (3. März 2011)

Als Bulletstorm Fan sieht die Sache für mich so aus : Wieviele Kicks brauch ich um so eine Nanosuit zu knacken ?

Lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf und nennen wir das Kind beim Namen : Abseits von Technologiedikussion und DX11 Patch bleibt Crysis 2 ein "Singleplayer Mod" den man auch für Crysis 1 hätte machen können.

Ist wirklich armseelig, das heutzutage jedes Scheibchen als "Vollpreisspiel" verhökert wird, was vor einigen Jahren noch in ein einziges Game gepasst hätte. Und die Leute lassen sich darauf ein und Hypen das Ganze noch.
Kein Wunder, das man dann manchmal hart auf dem Boden der Tatsachen landet.

Und das sich hier offensichtlich noch Sprecher von NVidia einmischen, und sich um jedes Verkaufsargument für DX11 Karten reden - lässt das Ganze wirklich grotesk wirken ...


----------



## cubbi223 (3. März 2011)

Nun JA man kann die aufregung ja verstehnen. erst wirds angepriesen als DX 11  dann kommts per patch. aber als was??? Die Grafik Wird wohl eher nicht auf gebohr. sondern nur optimiert. und das soll DX 11 sein. Wenn das so Kommt (ist dann wie bei Farcry) ist Crytek am ende (Im PC Bereich) ich finde ja das die Game Studios PC Portierungen für Konsole machen sollen. Also für PC entwickeln, aber halt den DX9 renderpfad für Konsole vorsehen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. März 2011)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Und das sich hier offensichtlich noch Sprecher von NVidia einmischen, und sich um jedes Verkaufsargument für DX11 Karten reden - lässt das Ganze wirklich grotesk wirken ...



Ich finde es gut, dass nVidia auf einer Pressekonferenz verkündet hat, dass das Spiel ab Werk kein DX11 unterstützt.
Im Gegensatz zu Crytek/EA sieht man sich hier in der Verantwortung, seine Kunden (!) zu informieren ! Schaut mal auf die nVidia-Seite...da heißt es nicht mehr "GTX560 Ti: Das optimale Erlebnis für Crysis 2".

Crytek hat nur leere Versprechungen gemacht ! Und wie ist die aktuelle Stellungnahme von Crytek zur grottigen Demo? Mycrysis.com ist nicht erreichbar...


----------



## Aerron (3. März 2011)

Klasse Cryengine 3 Multigamingplatform kompatibel das erste mal ................aber von DX11 habe ich nichts gelesen bei Crytek.....Also was solls Die Engine ist mehr als anehmbar in hohen Auflösungen Z.m. das in einer Demo, konnte es locker mit meiner Alten 8800GtX zocken wenn es so bleibt. Klasse endlich mal Crysis Gamer kompertiebel mit ner super Optik.


Lieber so als mal wieder das Geheule weil die Grafikkarte den Krempel nicht zum laufen bringt. Als Crysis raus kamm,konnte man mit einem 3000 Euro Rechner grade mal so auf Ultra high zocken, also ist so ein Spiel wohl kaum ein Argument am PC zu spielen gegenteil sollche Spiele geben den Konsolen einen Markt sie kosten grade mal um die 300 euro .


Denke mal das Crytek aus der Cryengine2 gelernt hat das der Markt in der Masse ist und nicht bei den Highend PC gamer .

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Jaadoo (3. März 2011)

Tja, sowas passiert halt, wenn für Konsolen entwickelt wird...
Diese Scheißidee für Konsole und PC gleichzeitig zu entwickeln, bzw von der Konsole auf den PC zu portieren, behindert den PC schon seit Jahren. Daher wird Potential einfach nicht ausgenutzt, was nur für den PC entwickelte Spiele drauf haben hat bisher Crytek eigentlich gut gezeigt (2004: Farcry; 2007: Crysis), bis sie meinten auch auf den Konsolenzug aufspringen zu müssen...

Und weil hier einige wieder erwähnen, das der erste Teil nicht auf vollen Details lief: Fand ich gerade gut, so kann man das Spiel selbst heute noch in nem Jahr einfach mal auskramen und sich über die schöne Grafik freuen (vllt sogar über bessere als vorher, weil der neue PC mehr drauf hat).

Fände es gut, wenn das bei allen Spielen so wäre, denn ein gutes Spiel krammt man auch mal gern nach Jahren nochmal aus und wenn dann die Grafik noch gut, ist das gleich nochmal extra schön das Spiel erneut zu spielen.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (3. März 2011)

Ich denke man sollte das alles etwas ruhiger sehen. 
Ich muss Crysis 2 nicht sofort kaufen. 
Entweder das Spiel wird noch etwas und man kauft es dann. 
Oder es wird nicht besser und man kauft es dann später in der Classics Version für einen Viertel des Preises, weil es zumindest als Shooter noch Spaß macht.
Ich habe es da nicht so eilig, da ich eh immer nur zwischendurch Zeit zum spielen habe.


----------



## frequence (3. März 2011)

Erinnert mich an Crysis 1. Wird gehyped ohne Ende und im Endeffekt ist es nichts weltbewegendes außer einer netten Techdemo die erst nach langem config anpassen wirklich das aus der Engine holt was möglich ist.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Crysis *1(!!!)* Grafikreferenz bleibt...


Jep, hatte ich vorhergesagt, nach allem was es so an Vorabinformationen gab. Schade eigentlich, dennoch bin ich auf das Spiel irgendwie auch gespannt, jedenfalls auf den Singleplayer.  


frequence schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Crysis 1. Wird gehyped ohne Ende und im Endeffekt ist es nichts weltbewegendes außer einer netten Techdemo die erst nach langem config anpassen wirklich das aus der Engine holt was möglich ist.


Wahrscheinlich hast du Crysis 1 nicht gespielt. Ich finde es war ein würdiger Nachfolger zu Far Cry und schlug exakt in die gleiche Schiene. Naja, bis auf den Endboss, dass war irgendwie etwas zu arcade. 
Ansonsten ein super Spiel. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (3. März 2011)

Ist denn eigentlich bewießen, das die CE3 auf dem PC mehr leisten kann, als die CE2?

Bin aber mal sehr gespannt was man im Nachhinein noch aus der CE3 raus holen kann. Ich hoffe die Mod-Community ist hier wieder genau so aktiv.


----------



## XXTREME (3. März 2011)

Crysis 2 hat verkackt, ganz einfach. Unter einem AAA Titel stelle ich mir jedenfalls was anderes vor. Es ist ja nicht nur die B Grafik, die Steuerung ist auch Scheissse. Knackig und schnell zielen ist nicht....Rotz ganz einfach . Das wars dann mit Crytek als "Klassenprimus" .
Die Demo ist bei mir bereits schon wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

Das ist doch eine MP Demo oder ? Wird die irgendwann enden wie eine Beta ?


----------



## XXTREME (3. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine MP Demo oder ? Wird die irgendwann enden wie eine Beta ?


 
Die Demo ist glaube ich bis mitte März lauffähig .


----------



## Eiche (3. März 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Crysis 2 hat verkackt, ganz einfach. Unter einem AAA Titel stelle ich mir jedenfalls was anderes vor. Es ist ja nicht nur die B Grafik, die Steuerung ist auch Scheissse. Knackig und schnell zielen ist nicht....Rotz ganz einfach . Das wars dann mit Crytek als "Klassenprimus" .
> Die Demo ist bei mir bereits schon wieder deinstalliert.


 wenn dein PC zuschwach ist must vsync abschalten um vernüftig zu zielen   zwingt dich ja keiner ein meisterwerk zu spielen


----------



## Pokerclock (3. März 2011)

Die persönlichen Angriffe unterlassen wir wieder, OK? Bleibt fair.

*B2T*


----------



## Wenzman (3. März 2011)

Finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Pumpi (3. März 2011)

Es ist schon ne crazy Zeit 

Der einzige Industriezweig der uns Gamer noch über die nächsten zwei Jahre crap Konsolen-ära helfen könnte, nämlich die Display Hersteller, verschläft ein unbestelltes Feld.

Ich würde heute mit einem lächeln 2000€ auf den Tisch legen, für ein Display mit 3840x2160p Auflösung, am besten @ 32".

Anders als mit Megadisplays ist die Situation nicht zu verbessern.


----------



## DesGrauens (3. März 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> wenn dein PC zuschwach ist must vsync abschalten um vernüftig zu zielen   zwingt dich ja keiner ein *meisterwerk* zu spielen


 
meisterwerk, der war gut, das game ist grafisch eine rückentwicklung die ich selten so erleben durfte. 
kein vergleich zu crysis1, die selbe grafik wie in crysis2 bietet auch cod mit einer altbacken engine
kann doch nicht sein dx9 only. einfach nur schlecht was sich da crytek leistet 
den patch zu dx11 können sie sich auch sparen.


----------



## MasterDevil (3. März 2011)

Leute, dass war doch von vorne rein klar. Überlegt doch mal.. Release ist in knapp 2 Wochen.. haben wir bis dato schon dx11 Screens geschweige denn Videos gesehen von Crysis 2 oder der Engine? Nein! Also.. ich werde jedenfalls meine Vorbestellung rückgängig machen..


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (3. März 2011)

Es gibt schon die zweite Grafikarten Generation für DX 11, da kann man wohl davon ausgehn das n NachfolgeSpiel von Crysis 1 wenigstens DX 11 ab release implementiert hat... alles andere macht den Start von Crysis 2 zu einer digitalen Lachnummer


----------



## Squatrat (3. März 2011)

Ich werde das Spiel erst kaufen wenn ich weiß wie die Grafik im Endprodukt aussieht.
Bevor die hier jetzt so einen DirectX9 Zeug hinklatschen hätten sie auch die alte Engine mit DirectX10 verwenden können, die sieht immernoch besser aus als das Meiste auf dem Markt.
Ich gebe garantiert nicht 50 Euro für einen DirectX9 Konsolenport aus.

Das soll jetzt noch kein endgültiges Urteil sein, das treffe ich erst wenn das Spiel sammt Patch (von mir aus auch DirectX10) raus ist.
Aber Vorbestellung ist jetzt ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. März 2011)

Meine Vorbestellung auch gerade eben wieder storniert 
Da fällt mir eig. nur ein: Geschieht Crytek ganz recht das ihr Spiel geleakt wurde!
Was solln dieser scheiß Kundenfang, wo man immer ankündigt "Crysis 2 wird DX 11 bieten, die Grafik wird besser als in Crysis 1 aber gleichzeitig bieten wir diesmal sowas wie Gameplay und Story!"
Total Lächerlich was Crytek da abzieht, da kann man nur hoffen das Pirate Bay ihre Torrent Server etwas verstärkt haben, damit sich die ganzen Download Junkies das Spiel illegal laden können
um ihnen einen Arsc*tritt zu verpassen!


----------



## Forseti (3. März 2011)

Noch ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Das die Grafik erwartungsgemäß nicht umhaut ist die eine Sache, jetzt aber ein Spiel nur darauf zu reduzieren die Andere. Es gibt genug Spiele die wirklich gut sind und nur eine durchschnittliche Grafik bieten, von daher sollte man erst einmal die Füße still halten und nicht so dramatisch, überzogen reagieren. 

MfG


----------



## Squatrat (3. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das die Grafik erwartungsgemäß nicht umhaut ist die eine Sache, jetzt aber ein Spiel nur darauf zu reduzieren die Andere. Es gibt genug Spiele die wirklich gut sind und nur eine durchschnittliche Grafik bieten, von daher sollte man erst einmal die Füße still halten und nicht so dramatisch, überzogen reagieren.



Dann hätte Crytek es aber nicht von Beginn an als den nächsten Grafikmeilenstein bewerben dürfen. 

Wie gesagt ich warte es jetzt ab. 
Wenn es wirklich nur mit DirectX9 kommt kaufe ich es vielleicht irgendwann mal als Low-Budget.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2011)

Naja ist nicht der hammer...aber was sollts es schaut bis jetzt auch sehr gut aus...zwar nicht das bese aber es schaut gut aus!
Hoffe das Dx11 echt dann auch zügig kommt !


----------



## Revenger (3. März 2011)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Vorbestellung. Es stört mich nicht, dass das im nachhinein mit einem Pacth erscheint. Sogar besser: Dann kann ich den Singleplayer im Dx 11 mode zocken und vergleichen ^^


----------



## watercooled (3. März 2011)

Finde ich auch. Nur weil jetzt kein DX11 dabei ist muss das Spiel ja nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Dann hätte Crytek es aber nicht von Beginn an als den nächsten Grafikmeilenstein bewerben dürfen.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich warte es jetzt ab.
> Wenn es wirklich nur mit DirectX9 kommt kaufe ich es vielleicht irgendwann mal als Low-Budget.


 
Wenn man all die News verfolgt hat müsste man wissen das dem nicht so ist. Ich hatte das so wie jetzt erwartet, von daher bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht. Es ist zwar schade, mehr aber auch nicht. Dafür läuft es jetzt wenigstens auch auf mid-range Systemen in den besten Einstellungen. 

MfG


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man all die News verfolgt hat müsste man wissen das dem nicht so ist. Ich hatte das so wie jetzt erwartet, von daher bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht. Es ist zwar schade, mehr aber auch nicht. Dafür läuft es jetzt wenigstens auch auf mid-range Systemen in den besten Einstellungen.
> 
> MfG


 
Dennoch hat einer der Yerli Bröder behauptet, dass die Cryengine 3 jedes UE 3 Spiel darstellen könne aber die UE3 kein Cryengine 2/3 Spiel. Das klingt für mich schon indirekt nach einer besseren Grafik als der derzeige Stand vorgibt.


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Aber es ist doch so,das niemand mal Screens oder Videos von der PC Vers.gesehen hat.Also für mich persöhnlich hat sich die Kaufentscheidung zum Release erstmal erledigt.Aber villeicht sind wir auch alle zusehr vom ersten Teil verwöhnt.


----------



## Squatrat (3. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man all die News verfolgt hat müsste man wissen das dem nicht so ist. Ich hatte das so wie jetzt erwartet, von daher bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht. Es ist zwar schade, mehr aber auch nicht. Dafür läuft es jetzt wenigstens auch auf mid-range Systemen in den besten Einstellungen.


 
Die Aussagen waren ein ziemliches hin und her.

Im Kern wurde aber denke ich immer behauptet es sei besser als Crysis 1, und wenn ich mir die Demo anschaue ist das definitiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## Rizzard (3. März 2011)

Schon komisch, als die Betaversion geleakt wurde, gingen hier im Forum die Kaufentscheidungen eindeutig zu gunsten von Crytek.
Jetzt mit der offiziellen MP-Demo, mit der man ja absichtlich Werbung machen will, gehen die Käufer wieder zurück.


----------



## Dennisth (3. März 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch so,das niemand mal Screens oder Videos von der PC Vers.gesehen hat.Also für mich persöhnlich hat sich die Kaufentscheidung zum Release erstmal erledigt.Aber villeicht sind wir auch alle zusehr vom ersten Teil verwöhnt.


 
Nein nur von der "Beta" (= Final mit bugs) und der Demo. Aber die sind natürlich um welten schlechter als die Finale Version die nichtmal DX11 kann und das, obwohl Crytek Crysis 2 als Grafikreferenz anpreist. Man sieht ja auch, dass NV die Crysis 2 Werbung weggenommen hat um keine leeren Versprechungen zu geben.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Schon komisch, als die Betaversion geleakt wurde, gingen hier im Forum die Kaufentscheidungen eindeutig zu gunsten von Crytek.
> Jetzt mit der offiziellen MP-Demo, mit der man ja absichtlich Werbung machen will, gehen die Käufer wieder zurück.


 
Das liegt wohl daran, dass diejenigen die sich das Game kaufen wollten, sich geweigert haben die Beta zu ziehen.. Und die die sich die geleakte Beta gezogen haben, hätten sich das Game, mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95%, sowieso niemals irgendwo gekauft... außer bei Rapidshare und co.. 
Und wenn es dann noch so Gerüchte kurz vor dem Release gibt... Tja Epic-Fail Crytek... lieber gleich mit offenen Karten spielen...


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Der DX 11 Patch wird laut Crytek nachgeliefert.( Klar aber nur dann,wenn wir Gamer auch ordenlich die Verkaufszahlen) in die Höhe treiben.Ansonsten wohl nicht


----------



## Dennisth (3. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran, dass diejenigen die sich das Game kaufen wollten, sich geweigert haben die Beta zu ziehen.. Und die die sich die geleakte Beta gezogen haben, hätten sich das Game, mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95%, sowieso niemals irgendwo gekauft... außer bei Rapidshare und co..
> Und wenn es dann noch so Gerüchte kurz vor dem Release gibt... Tja Epic-Fail Crytek... lieber gleich mit offenen Karten spielen...



Was für Gerüchte? Es ist Fakt, dass Crysis 2 zum Release OHNE DX11 rauskommt. 

Was auch für einen "billigen" Konsolenport spricht, ist die Tatsache, dass es keine offiziellen DX10 Bilder gibt oder allg. Bilder von Crysis 2 auf dem PC die das Spiel zeigen und keine Rendersequenzen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Wobei mich interressieren würde,wie die leak Beta optisch aussieht(besser,schlechter oder wie die MP Demo)


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Tja dann ist es ja noch schlimmer und wird immer mehr zum Epic-Fail.... 
Ich verfolge das Thema mit Crysis 2 halt nicht mehr so genau von daher wusste ich nicht, dass es schon bestätigt ist das es ohne DX11 kommt.


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Ich denke mal,wenn das Spiel optisch so aussieht,wie die MP Demo,hat sich das wohl mit dem dritten Teil von Crysis erledigt,weil kein Mensch sich mehr auf die Aussage von Crytek verlässt.


----------



## Soylent (3. März 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Wobei mich interressieren würde,wie die leak Beta optisch aussieht(besser,schlechter oder wie die MP Demo)


 
Gleich. Menüs sind 1:1 identisch, Texturen, Sounds, Animationen usw. Da ist nichts besser als in der MP Demo.

@ghostadmin: Ich gehöre wohl zu den anderen 5%. Auch wenn ich es mir jetzt doch nicht kaufe, aber das Spiel lade ich auch nicht runter. Die miesen Verkaufszahlen schiebt Crytek dann sowieso auf die Raubkopierer nicht auf ihre mieserable Arbeit.


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

@Soylent.Geb ich dir vollkommen recht.Sieht einfach nur sch...e aus. Die PC Gamer sind doch dann immer schuld.


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2011)

Wirklich traurig... das hätte ich mir nicht erwartet


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (3. März 2011)

Ich würde mir den Duke auch in ner veralteten Grafik kaufen... ebenso wie bei Serious Sam 3
Nur ist es verballhohnung ein Game extra noch als DX11 optimiert anzukündigen und dann sowas abzuliefern... 

Dann lieber das Release verschieben und gleich n fertiges Produkt abzuliefern...


----------



## Deimos (5. März 2011)

Hierzu gibts ein Update, habs mal im Sammelthread gepostet.
Gemäss Nathan Camarillo, seines Zeichens Entwickler bei Crytek, wird die Vollversion DX11 enthalten.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Chrismettal (5. März 2011)

Spätestens jetzt ist Chrizz verwirrt 
Ich lass es mal auf mich zukommen obs dx11 hat oder nicht.. meine karte packt eh nur dx9 , und kaufen werd ichs sowieso, das ist immerhin Crysis


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (11. März 2011)

hoffentlich kann man umschalten in dx9,10,11 wie in metro das finde ich nice. ich brauche nicht unbedingt die neuen dx11 effekte lieber full hd 8aa,16AF alles auf hardcore/max mit +60fps würde mir besser gefallen. in metro sehe ich persönlich auch nicht nen gravierenden unterschied...zumindest nicht so das es für mich die -70% fps gerechtfertigt. so kann das jeder selber entscheiden das finde ich super ...


----------



## Oggtr (15. März 2011)

Es ist voll kommen egal ob jetzt DirectX 9, 10 oder 11 hauptsache das Spiel hat eine gute Story. Mit DirectX 10 oder drunter haben auch mal die etwas älteren Grafikkarten wie zum beispiel meine 250gtx eine Chance es vernünftig anzuzeigen


----------



## salamandabiko (15. März 2011)

Hmmm... schon nächste Woche werden wir sehen ob ein Dx11-Modus enthalten sein wird oder nicht. Mir eig. egal, Hauptsache es beschätigt mich mehrere Monate und Hauptsache es macht Spaß .


----------



## ProNoob (19. März 2011)

wunderbar und ich kauf mir extra für 600 € nen neuen rechner... egal shogun und homefront haben auch dx11 
aba das entäuscht schon bisschen das sie sagen ja wir wollen max. grafik haben und dann kommts doch anders
unter max grafik versteh ich dx11....und ab win8 DX12... aba das dauert eh wieder bis die alle games auf dx12 umstellen...
manche schaffen nich mal dx10 

klaa crysis 2 is ne crossplatform entwicklung aber ich hab irgendwo gelesen das PC als Plattform immer wichtiger wird oda viel mehr wieder werden soll...naja wie slamandabiko gesagt had 24.3 abwarten und dann sich drüber aufregen...


----------



## KOF328 (19. März 2011)

Crysis 2: Grafikvergleich zwischen PS3-, Xbox-360- und PC-Version 
Man sieht sehr schön, dass die Grafik nichts als billiger Konsolenmüll sein wird.


----------



## eVoX (19. März 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Crysis 2: Grafikvergleich zwischen PS3-, Xbox-360- und PC-Version
> Man sieht sehr schön, dass die Grafik nichts als billiger Konsolenmüll sein wird.


 
Warum Konsolenmüll, sieht doch gut aus, Hauptsache es läuft flüssig, dafür haben sich auch viele extra potente Nvidia Grafikkarten gekauft um es dann in DX9 genießen zu dürfen


----------



## Shooter (19. März 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Warum Konsolenmüll, sieht doch gut aus, Hauptsache es läuft flüssig, dafür haben sich auch viele extra potente Nvidia Grafikkarten gekauft um es dann in DX9 genießen zu dürfen


 
Kommt davon wenn man nicht wartet 
Habt euch alle eine GTX 580 gekauft damit ihr auf Xbox Niveau zocken könnt


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Kommt davon wenn man nicht wartet
> Habt euch alle eine GTX 580 gekauft damit ihr auf Xbox Niveau zocken könnt


 
 Das find ich auch irgendwie lustig! Is zwar irgendwo böse, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Chrismettal (19. März 2011)

ich war eigentlich auch überlegt mir vor crysis 2 n neuen rechner zuzulegen  gtx460 phenomIIx6 und so ..  aber jetzt warte ich


----------

